# F1 2006 V8 vs V10 sound clips...



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Courtesy of F1racing.net...

Vito Liuzzi's Toro Rosso
V10 at Barcelona

Pedro De La Rosa's McLaren
V8 at Barcelona


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

:thumbup: 

I'd love to hear the FIAT V-12 from a few years back. :eeps: 


.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Google is my friend!

Various sounds from the Ferrari 412T1-B (1994) V12 engine.

http://www.farzadsf1gallery.com/f1_sounds/F1Ferrari1.mp3

:wow:

.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Patrick said:


> Google is my friend!
> 
> Various sounds from the Ferrari 412T1-B (1994) V12 engine.
> 
> ...


 :bigpimp:

Yes, they clearly went the wrong way with changing the V10... they should've ADDED two cylinders. 

That V12 is musical...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I wholeheartedly agree.

Make it open, from V10 up to V16, 4 liter displacement ... and let the music begin.

Who knows, if Turd stays in charge of the FIA long enough, we might have spec 2.0 liter I-4 engines with restricted, single throat carburetors.

Oh, and FWD.


.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Patrick said:


> I wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> Make it open, from V10 up to V16, 4 liter displacement ... and let the music begin.
> 
> ...


 4L Turbo V12. 

Think they can hit 300MPH on the straights? (Can you imagine Eau Rouge...?)


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> 4L Turbo V12.
> 
> Think they can hit 300MPH on the straights? (Can you imagine Eau Rouge...?)


 :rofl: 

Bring back fully active suspension, 25% increase on the amount of surface area for aerodynamics, get rid of the stepped bottom, and maybe someone would be insane enough to drive Eau Rouge at 350km/h.

Takuma Sato would probably give it a go.

:eeps:

.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Patrick said:


> ..and maybe someone would be insane enough to drive Eau Rouge at 350km/h.
> 
> Takuma Sato would probably give it a go.
> 
> ...


 :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

racerdave said:


> Courtesy of F1racing.net...
> 
> Vito Liuzzi's Toro Rosso
> V10 at Barcelona
> ...


I was right....that V8 just sounds flat and not musical compared to the V10.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Test_Engineer said:


> I was right....that V8 just sounds flat and not musical compared to the V10.


Yep... you can hear the steps down... V12 (glorious) to V10 (off-pitch)... V10 to V8 (flat).

Like Patrick says, they'll all sound like AMA Superbike motors in a few years when Max dumbs it down to 1.5-liter, normally aspirated inline fours...

But don't forget, at least STR is supposed to run "restricted" V10s, so they'll be around for at least another season.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Here's a shot of the V-10's air restrictor...


----------

